# Precision Rifle Shafts advice



## GrantLFC81 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Guys,

First post here. I am currently using a set of Taylor made t300 irons, which i bought from american about 6 years ago. i bought them for Â£110 pounds reduced from Â£300 second hand as my friend works there and he assured me it was the sale of the century. and he wasnt wrong! They are fitted with FCM 5.0 Shafts.

they are absolutely amazing irons, very forgiving and feel so good and soft when well struck its unlike any other club i have used. I shoot between 2 under to 5 over on a regular basis and do hit the ball a reasonable way. 

to get to the point i have just returned after a year off. still shooting very good scores but cant stop drawing the ball. although people might say this is great. the draw is either slight or very exaggerated and i cant understand what im doing wrong and can only put it down to the shaft.

i hit a 6 iron between 160 - 170 comfortably. when i hit the irons 90 % i get a nice straight flight. as soon as i have to hit the ball a tad harder i get a big swooping draw which i jsut cant control. Happens with my 3 iron all the way to my 6 and sometimes 7.

AM I USING THE WRONG SHAFTS? should i be using 5.5 6.0 or 6.5? 

i would love to put more into my shots but i simply cant because of this bloody draw!


----------



## Iaing (Oct 23, 2010)

Certainly could be the shafts, but it could also be a swing issue.
Probably be best if you talked to a pro about it.


----------



## GrantLFC81 (Oct 23, 2010)

the thing is i can make a tweak to my swing to make the ball go dead straight, but thats not what im trying to achieve, i shouldnt have to manufacture a shot everytime i want to hit the ball a bit further. i want consistency and cant see why my ball flight should change when i give it a bit more va va voom.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 24, 2010)

5.0 in the Rifle scale is midway between R and S on the Dynamic Gold scale. Sounds like it is a tad soft for you, especially if you have a quick tempo.


----------



## Leftie (Oct 24, 2010)

Seems to me that if you were hitting them fine a year or so ago and now you are drawing with a full blown swing, it's probably not the shafts that have changed.


----------



## bigslice (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Guys,

First post here. I am currently using a set of Taylor made t300 irons, which i bought from american about 6 years ago. i bought them for Â£110 pounds reduced from Â£300 second hand as my friend works there and he assured me it was the sale of the century. and he wasnt wrong! They are fitted with FCM 5.0 Shafts.

they are absolutely amazing irons, very forgiving and feel so good and soft when well struck its unlike any other club i have used. I shoot between 2 under to 5 over on a regular basis and do hit the ball a reasonable way. 

to get to the point i have just returned after a year off. still shooting very good scores but cant stop drawing the ball. although people might say this is great. the draw is either slight or very exaggerated and i cant understand what im doing wrong and can only put it down to the shaft.

i hit a 6 iron between 160 - 170 comfortably. when i hit the irons 90 % i get a nice straight flight. as soon as i have to hit the ball a tad harder i get a big swooping draw which i jsut cant control. Happens with my 3 iron all the way to my 6 and sometimes 7.

AM I USING THE WRONG SHAFTS? should i be using 5.5 6.0 or 6.5? 

i would love to put more into my shots but i simply cant because of this bloody draw!
		
Click to expand...

ethan is the MAN to listen to. but a custom fit will back it up


----------



## Ethan (Oct 24, 2010)

It is perfectly possible to get on fine with softish shafts for a while, then a minor change in swing, not necessarily a fault, exposes the problem that was always just under the surface.

Either way, a decent custom fit will indeed sort the matter out. I suspect the OP will not end up with Rifle 5.0.


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 25, 2010)

My clubs have Rifle 4.5's in them and I have precisely the same problem, though I tend to call it a hook. Distances are similar too with masses of height.

They were fine when I first got them (and at the price I paid I would have been a fool to refuse them) but I've often thought since that they are now a bit soft. I do hit them differently. 

So if you're thinking about re-shafting and can get them pulled clean, and the lengths are OK and the price is right, maybe you could offset the cost a bit.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 25, 2010)

One option, if you know a pro who knows what they are doing is to hard step the current shafts. This basically means taking the shafts out, and putting the 9 iron shaft in the wedge, trimmed to size, 8 iron shaft in the 9 and and so on. You would need one new shaft for the longest club. That would increase the flex by about a third of a flex.


----------

